# Projector screen format and size set set up



## jerryco (May 12, 2013)

Hi,
I am setting up in basement home cinema which will be mostly used for Blu ray Movies (70% ), gaming (Xbox360)(10%) and TV(20%) (TV series, Movies).

I read a lot of articles about sizing recommendations and screen formats that just got me confused, I would appreciate experts help to recommend based on my specific needs.

1) What will be the Format recommendation? 
Based on I will order fixed screen size (I guess anyway the screen suppose to support multiple formats..or am I wrong?)

2) What is the maximum picture size I can reach with my basement sizing? 
I need to leave some room for the side tower speakers I guess (I cant hide them behind the screen , as I will hang the screen)

3) When going to the movies my preference is to seat 1/3 from the end - need to understand where to place my first and second seating row in basement.
pls keep in mind that I thought to put small Bar at the end of the room / with some cabinets for storage.

4)I guess I will hang the projector to the ceiling - which distance will you recommend placing it? (So I don't have to much noise coming from fan - If any) 

Just FYI I don't have windows in this side of basement so light control is easy.

Basement screen Wall size (E2E)
W : 133In
H : 95In 


Room Distance
18F

I thought maybe to place seats 
First row 10F
Second row 14f


The two projectors I am considering for this room are 
Espson 5020E
Benq -E7000


Thank you very much in advance
JC


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

Go with the Epson 5020UBe (or just the 5020UB if wireless is not important, you will save $300) I have no complaints (image just as good as my panasonic GT25 THX plasma, Blacks/constrast is awesome, 3D has almost no crosstalk and very bright) and the customer service is the best in the business. Use the Epson website "throw distance calculator" to get the min/max distance for the screen size you choose. Based on you wall measurements I would think 110 would be the max while allowing for speakers etc. (100" screen, 5020 can hang 9'.9" away). Once word of advice on the speakers positioning, try and make sure the tweeters are on ear level (for the three front speakers) rears should be 2 feet higher than listeners ears. That may limit your screen size so take that into account. Your seat distance is most likey ok. Just go with a 16:9 screen and if your room will be black wall, ceiling etc go with a grey screen. If you will have ambient light, go with a white screen.

good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## jerryco (May 12, 2013)

Thanks !
very helpful feedback


----------

